
The Evolution of a Software Engineer - dolel13
https://medium.com/@webseanhickey/the-evolution-of-a-software-engineer-db854689243
======
venomsnake
No spring, no ORM. Their enterprise example is worthless.

On a more serious note - in the career of a software developer the moments in
which his power, resources and responsibilities are balanced are rare. Which
leads to over engineered hello worlds if he is bored and have extra time. Or
hacked together mission critical in a crunch time. Often both simultaneously.

